# Husqvarna GTH2548 Rebuild help



## GTH2548 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have this post under General Tractor Forums and thought it might be better here. 

I got this tractor last year and want to get it running before next summer. The engine is seized up and needed fixing. Here is the Engine information. 

Kohler engine
Model No. CV730S
SPEC NO. CV730-0027

I believe the previous owner ran it low on oil and didn’t take good care of it. I only say that because I know the guy. When I got the engine open it had thrown both rods and did some damage to the block. Here are some pictures. 

<a href="http://s1321.beta.photobucket.com/user/BRO-PHOTO/media/ENGINE/IMG_2530_zps3b8a9447.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1321.photobucket.com/albums/u549/BRO-PHOTO/ENGINE/IMG_2530_zps3b8a9447.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2530_zps3b8a9447.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1321.beta.photobucket.com/user/BRO-PHOTO/media/ENGINE/IMG_2538_zpsa2ce12bd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1321.photobucket.com/albums/u549/BRO-PHOTO/ENGINE/IMG_2538_zpsa2ce12bd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2538_zpsa2ce12bd.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1321.beta.photobucket.com/user/BRO-PHOTO/media/ENGINE/IMG_2540_zps1325f5b3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1321.photobucket.com/albums/u549/BRO-PHOTO/ENGINE/IMG_2540_zps1325f5b3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2540_zps1325f5b3.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1321.beta.photobucket.com/user/BRO-PHOTO/media/ENGINE/IMG_2542_zpsce639546.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1321.photobucket.com/albums/u549/BRO-PHOTO/ENGINE/IMG_2542_zpsce639546.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2542_zpsce639546.jpg"/></a>


There is also a little scoring on the crankshaft. I was told by a few people that carefully using 2000 grit sandpaper on it would be good. What do you think? 

<a href="http://s1321.beta.photobucket.com/user/BRO-PHOTO/media/ENGINE/IMG_2549_zpsb46efd15.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1321.photobucket.com/albums/u549/BRO-PHOTO/ENGINE/IMG_2549_zpsb46efd15.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2549_zpsb46efd15.jpg"/></a>

Money is tight right now but I still want to fix it. I plan on replacing the rods. Using ThreeBond 1194 for the oil seal. I thought I needed to buy a new oil gasket but I didn’t find one. Doing research on the oil gasket for this engine I found conflicting results. The manual said yes it needs one but the Kohler website said no. I also found leftover seal on the engine when I took it apart. No gasket. Any information you guys have on that would be helpful. 

The pistons look good so I’m not going to replace them. 

Everything else looks pretty good on it. 

This is my first time rebuilding any engine so any help would be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I can tell you my briggs had a cylinder busted just like that, and it would let the pressure hold in a test but when it was running it wouldnt.


----------



## GTH2548 (Mar 1, 2013)

On your briggs was the cylinder burst high enough to where it would touch the top of the piston? 

My thoughts are, I can see in the cylinder how far the piston travels down and there is a good bit of distance from where the break is and where the piston is at its lowest. 

I got the rods and oil seals in the mail yesterday so I plan on finish cleaning it up and start the reassembly. 

I didn’t replace the piston head or rings because it looks as if no damage was done. A friend said I should replace the rings but I’m trying the keep the cost down and didn’t want to spend the extra 100 dollars on them. 

Here are some pictures of the cleaning process. 

before









almost done.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I acquired one that looked identical to that....same thing happened....the previous owner ran it out of oil and it seized. I scrapped the engine because of the chunks missing out of the cylinders. Did you consider re-sleeving it?? Ended up parting out the tractor. Please keep us appraised of your progress.


----------



## GTH2548 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes I decided to rebuild it because there was no damage to the piston heads. The block did have some chunks taken out of it but I decided to see if I could get it running anyway. The rods where only 33 dollars each and I had to pick up some gaskets and a few other things but for just over 100 dollars to see if I can get this thing up and running I thought I was worth a try. 

After getting everything cleaned up and put back together I got it started and let it run for a few minutes. After shutting it off I saw there was a puddle of gas in the carburetor. My first thought was it’s been sitting for a long time in gas and now the carburetor is all gummed up with gas and needs to be cleaned and maybe rebuilt. I cleaned it many times with no luck. Same thing. It will start for a little bit then it will die after a while and there will be gas coming out of the carb. After a while of cleaning and rebuilding the carb with a new rebuild kit the tractor will not even start. I took the spark plugs out and saw one was black because it was running rich and to my surprise the other was not. It was like new. Maybe I was not getting a spark on that plug. I will check it tonight. 

The carb is still not working right so I talked with a friend and he suggested this.

http://advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=560117

I’m trying it now. I will take it out and clean it off on Thursday or Friday, so that gives me some time to see if I have a spark problem. 

Here is a picture of the spark plugs.



I also drained the oil out of the engine because I thought there might be some gas in the oil. There was a lot. 

Here is the tractor so far. 


I’m going to test the spark plug wires and the spark plugs themselves to see if I have a spark problem. I will also put some new oil in it.


----------



## GTH2548 (Mar 1, 2013)

I got the carb all cleaned up and installed. I also tested the ignition coils to see if they are both sparking. The right one (if you are standing in front of the mower) had a good spark. The left one didn't have a spark. I'm going to pull off the ignition coils and put the left one on the right side and the right one on the left side to see what happenes. That will tell me if its the coil or something else. Until I get the electrical problem fixed I can't test out the carburetor.


----------



## GTH2548 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here’s an update on what’s going on with my tractor. I fixed the electrical problem. What happened was one of the wires was hooked up to the coil wrong. I took pictures of the engine before I took it apart so I can put it back together the correct way not thinking maybe they had it put together wrong. I guess I learned my lesson on that one. After that it fired right up. It ran pretty good and I was able to take it around the yard a few times. A few days ago it started surging pretty bad. I did some goggling about it and what people are saying is a number of different things. I’ve have already done most of them. 

New gas filter - done
New air filter - done
New gas - done
Check spark - done
Check spark plugs – done

Some say put some Seafoam in the gas and see if that helps. I’m going to try that over the weekend. 

When it surges I can get it to stop surging by pulling the choke out half way. It runs good when I do that. If I start slowing it down with the throttle control it will start surging again. 

I did read that if you can get it to run good by pulling the choke out a little it is the carb. What do you think?

I did some pricing on some carbs and I think I found one that might work that is not too expensive. My engine model number is CV730-0027. The kohler website has my carb part # as 24 853 90-S. I found this carb on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221217291925?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

It’s a good price for a new carb but I said it replaces kohler 24-853-102-S. I can’t find any difference between the two carbs other than the number. Does anyone know if this carb will work on my engine or not?


----------



## GTH2548 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yesterday I was able to put some Seafoam in the tractor. It started up fine but started surging, so I adjusted the choke so the surging would stop. I let it run for a while to warm it up and let the Seafoam to it thing. I tried putting the choke all the way in but it started surging again so I adjusted the idle fuel screw and was able to stop it. Now when I have the Throttle control in low it’s the same in high. I think I’m going to try adjusting the governor and idle fuel screw to see if I can get it running good. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

GTH2548 said:


> On your briggs was the cylinder burst high enough to where it would touch the top of the piston?
> 
> My thoughts are, I can see in the cylinder how far the piston travels down and there is a good bit of distance from where the break is and where the piston is at its lowest.
> 
> ...


 It was at the lowest point of the piston travel but still where the rings where crossing the busted spot.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

GTH2548 said:


> I have this post under General Tractor Forums and thought it might be better here.
> 
> I got this tractor last year and want to get it running before next summer. The engine is seized up and needed fixing. Here is the Engine information.
> 
> ...


 That is the exact same place where mine busted the cylinder on the left side.


----------

